# First ID, then ID nervex pro lightweight



## pauln (Jun 23, 2011)

Dear bike lovers,
As a newbie here on the cabe, I start telling i'm working as a designer in the Netherlands, interested in lug-builded bike's (I love it) since i restored my first lugged bike completley.
Sincethen a new idea build up and i start collecting frames with different lug, and absorb all the info i could find, the frames are mostly with damage,Iuse the lugs, but i've got a nice Nervex Pro frame now from the 60's, this one i've to restore and ride!

I start a new thread in a attempt to ID this 1960's frame.
I'm searching for weeks on the web and another forum to get an positive ID on the bike.
Pictures on: https://picasaweb.google.com/117087808587461364445/NijlandVormgeving?feat=directlink

This foto's are all taken after I paintstripped the frame, It was allready paintstripped and sprayed over, but original paint is visible a bit, it was bright red with greyish blue. What was the original paint scheme?
Status quo:
nervex pro, frame and fork, campagnolo drop outs, only remaining ID are two stamps, just two brazeons, must be british- made, frame has some imperfections, 
someone's signature?
Anyone has a clue about brand, time and more, please check out the detailed pictures, i hope a expert eye can help me out this obsession
Thanks a lot! 
Paul Nijland
Rotterdam
The Netherlands


----------



## pauln (Jun 23, 2011)

Dear all,
Sorry for my bad english, i'll try to get it better!
Paul


----------



## ericbaker (Jun 28, 2011)

If the rear derailleur is original you can often get a date from there. It should be stamped on there somewhere.

I Love the Nervex pro lugwork, Often you will see a different, less expensive Bottom bracket shell, yours is a wonderful frame!


----------



## pauln (Jun 29, 2011)

*id stamp*

Thanks Eric, it is nice, it will be nicer,
the stamp on the campagnolo rekord rear derailleur says;
13-36, i believe it is the first campagnolo rekord model? I can post more pictures, but first i have to clean it.
it must be a british bike, but no more marks then the "23" stamps hidden on fork crown/ rear dropout, i think it was the set for the paint shop?
anyone recognise the brake bridge?
And the last thing, the mounting holes for the headbadge, (if they're original) are heart measured 43 mm vertical.
We go on, Thanks!
Paul


----------



## curtis odom (Jul 17, 2011)

Must be British? Is the bike English threaded? Start with the threads to determine the origin. The brake bridge, chain stay dimples, and finish quality lean towards a mass production frame. Just by the looks I would guess french origin but the Campy dropouts and the Italian parts say otherwise.


----------



## pauln (Jul 18, 2011)

hi, british or british like, maybe an dutch one, got info that a brand as joco made bikes on about the way a british bikes looks.
The older 1010 drop outs could indicates using stock in the shop> indicates a smaller builder some say...
it's very difficult, i have to find new wheels, non tubular, and more, so timeline is important, and also my wallet.
Unless i'll find the original colors, i paint it off white with a nice luglinning,  any ideas?
paul


----------

